# Introducing Myself :)



## ArmySoprano

Hello fellow mothers here! My name is Ashlyn, but feel free to refer to me as Ash. :)

I'm eighteen years old, and I currently live in North Carolina where I am a stay at home mother of two. Riley (2/13/14) and Julian (1/11/14) are the best thing to come into my life and I love them both to death. I am also a happily married woman to my wonderful husband Nic who is the father of both of my children, and I am truly blessed to have him in our lives.

As you can see in my username, I am a Soprano when I sing in events. Always have and always will. 

Oh and I am gonna be going into basic training for the US Army. I will be leaving around June, and I am really looking forward to this experience. 

I'm mainly here to be that person that people can talk to on here, and maybe even make a few friends along the way before I leave for the summer. 

So I guess that's it. Looking forward to this site. :)


-Ashlyn


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! I'm Shannon, 22, I have a 3 year old named Victoria "Tori" and am 31 weeks with #2! :D


----------



## ArmySoprano

Thank you for the welcome! :) Very lovely name for your daughter. :)


----------



## OhhBabyBump

Welcome!!! I'm Miriah, 20 with a daughter who's 18 months old and pregnant with our second girldue in July!


----------



## ArmySoprano

Hello Miriah! Congratulations on your second child. :)


----------



## tinymumma

Welcome Ash :hugs:
My name is Georgia, I'm 17 (18 in just over 2 months) and I'm 11+3 with baby number three. I've never carried full term or given birth to a live child and I'm praying this will be my rainbow baby :)
Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months xox


----------



## ArmySoprano

Very nice to meet you Georgia. :) I wish for the best in your pregnancy. :)


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome! :wave: I'm Clair, 19 and also a mum to two, Jason who is 21 months and Lily who is 10 weeks old :flower:


----------



## ArmySoprano

Very nice to meet you Clair. :)


----------



## kaylamariee

Hey Ash:flower:
I'm Kayla. I'm 20 and have an 8 month old named Jordyn (girl) and 9 weeks pregnant with baby #2!
I'm kind of nervous to have 2 babies, but I'm also happily married and he's very supportive!
Welcome to BnB :)


----------



## kbwebb

I'm Kirsty
I have an angel baby Morgan (at 16) and My daughter Lucy (at 17). Nice to meet you :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome! :wave:

I'm Terah, I'm 22 and I'm a mom to three. My 5 (almost 6) year old son Aiden, my 4 1/2 year old daughter Madalynn (Mady), and my SIDS angel daughter Seraphina. I had my kids at 16, 18, and 20.


----------



## ArmySoprano

It's very nice to meet all of you. :) Thanks for such a warm welcome! :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome to bnb :) I'm Hannah, 21 and have a two-year-old boy named Oliver.


----------

